# Advice on questions I have asked & are answers normal?



## RUTTYSOOTY (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi All

I have made a few phone calls to a few breeders, one is to cheshiredoodles, they have a website and also on facebook- I am just wanting to see if her answers are correct or should I stay well clear. 
I have seen a few people mention cheshire doodles on here, but I think they are a farm as such. 


*The bitch and pups are keep in a puppy house and not in the main house until around 2 weeks they need to stay with there mother- is this correct? They are then brought into the house to be around household noise. 
**I have 3 kids do household noise is a must they have to not be timid**

*She kennel trains- does this mean I they will not be observed enough to remove poo as soon as it happens?

*She doesn't take the pups/dogs to the vet they vet visits her as she doesn't want them catching anything?

*They are all health checks and all the checks are what they say to have, she is a licensed breeder but I am cornered re the 2 weeks just with mum- is that standard? 

*The pups come with a warranty against any defects?

The lady seems very knowledgable and I was on the phone for a while to her, but I spoke to my friend and she thinks it too puppy farm oriented for her liking.
Mum on her 3rd litter - she is 41/2yrs old

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I can't help you I'm afraid as I'm not experienced re breeders as Freddie is my first dog. But, it certainly doesn't sound quite right to me. If your gut instinct is that it's a puppy farm, then avoid and look elsewhere.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

To answer the points

*The bitch and pups are keep in a puppy house and not in the main house until around 2 weeks they need to stay with there mother- is this correct? They are then brought into the house to be around household noise. 
**I have 3 kids do household noise is a must they have to not be timid**

That sounds to me like a commercial breeder who kennels the bitches to me. It is true that a bitch and pups will want to be somewhere quiet for the first couple of weeks, but kennel would not be my choice. They should be supervised, handled and not left alone together in a kennel. If the mother and pups are then moved totally into the house and well socialised from then on that would be good for the pups - but I am not sure that is what it means.


*She kennel trains- does this mean I they will not be observed enough to remove poo as soon as it happens?

No idea what this means - however it is unlikely that anyone is going to raise a litter of pups with every poo being removed as soon as it happens - pups are messy creatures, although they should be kept in clean conditions and mess kept to a minimum

*She doesn't take the pups/dogs to the vet they vet visits her as she doesn't want them catching anything?

Sounds fair enough

*They are all health checks and all the checks are what they say to have, she is a licensed breeder but I am cornered re the 2 weeks just with mum- is that standard? 

Is that her answer? I would want details of what hereditary tests the dogs have had and the results

*The pups come with a warranty against any defects?

Erm - which means what exactly - my girl has luxating patella - if she came from this breeder what exactly would a warranty give me? My purchase price back at any point? Them paying all my vet bills?


----------



## RUTTYSOOTY (Jun 15, 2016)

That was my thoughts, they are on facebook with people who have rated her and I was going to message them, but I've decided that my dog has to be handled and in an environment I am going to be living in.

Spoken with Anthony from Anzil and he is expecting some soon so I will await his perfect pups. 

Thanks


----------



## Wendy07 (Apr 15, 2016)

RUTTYSOOTY said:


> That was my thoughts, they are on facebook with people who have rated her and I was going to message them, but I've decided that my dog has to be handled and in an environment I am going to be living in.
> 
> Spoken with Anthony from Anzil and he is expecting some soon so I will await his perfect pups.
> 
> Thanks


Hi I'm looking for a puppy too and have looked at Cheshire Cockapoos and raffles and feel they are too big and commercial for my liking.

I've not heard of anzil could you tell me about them abs what letter they are expecting please thank you


----------



## RUTTYSOOTY (Jun 15, 2016)

He is based in Liverpool, amazing feedback- He has a website just google anzil.

He will have F1 and F1b due September. I think he said the F1b are on waitlist thou.

Angela


----------



## Wendy07 (Apr 15, 2016)

RUTTYSOOTY said:


> He is based in Liverpool, amazing feedback- He has a website just google anzil.
> 
> He will have F1 and F1b due September. I think he said the F1b are on waitlist thou.
> 
> Angela


That's great thank you, do you know what colour F1s he's expecting I have I've messaged him. X


----------



## Joanne56 (Jun 4, 2020)

At cheshiredoodles she has a bungalow as the puppy house, not kennels and puppies stay with mum in the house for 2 weeks, to be observed 24/7, then they move in to a puppy pen with heating/air con depending on what’s needed, no puppies are weaned at 2 wks, this would be crazy unless they need to be hand reared and her puppies are very precious to her as all her dogs are, she also doesn’t have loads of bitches and keeps her old ladies, not many do, and no connection to cheshire cockapoos they have copied her name, and she sees to all her puppies daily to maintain routine, they are clean puppies very easy to house train due to the early training see her reviews that says it all really, surprised people slag people off without knowing actual facts


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I did not see anyone slagging the breeder off just answering the questions. Just looked at her website and I can't see what hereditary tests she does on the dogs she breeds from?


----------

